# Canal Again 5/6/12



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Gonna get together this sunday for a ride in Gulfport, MS. Canal rd exit. details in the link

Canal Wheeler Ride | Facebook

Hope to see some of yall there. You can contact me via FB. My name's Logan Schaefer. It's the one with the picture of a guy in the sand.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

If I didnt have one already planed I would be there!


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

never been is there any vids?


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Here are a couple from mr. Mike Johnson


----------



## green08 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm gonna try to come out if my bike is all back together


----------

